# reliable shopping websites in INDIA???



## devilzdad (Jul 15, 2007)

can anyone suggest me the best(reliable) shopping(gadgets) websites in india???

when i searched in google, i came up with these sites...
futurebazaar.com, sify online shopping .com...... are these sites deliver original stuff or second hand??
and also i wanna know whether is it safe to go for online shopping??


Plz help me???


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 16, 2007)

Futurebazaar : Big Bazaar 's online venture ..
If you live in Mumbai then you better go to a Big Bazaar and buy whatever you want .. 
I've made some purchases from Fabmall (Now Indiaplaza.in ) and they've been alright ..


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 16, 2007)

indiaplaza.in 
I've found them to be reliable and fast.. with good customer support.. You email them, and you get a prompt response within a day..


----------



## piyushp_20 (Jul 16, 2007)

hey guys,

ebay.in is not a bad option either.

everything is available there.


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 16, 2007)

Of course ebay.in.... However, not all sellers are reliable there.. Deal only with the powersellers or those who have greater than 95% positive ratings.. (Even here, check the feedback from customers.. most often sellers create aliases and give +ve ratings for themselves and boost their own bids.)


----------



## piyushp_20 (Jul 16, 2007)

ya prasad u r correct, once my frnd bought an ipod through and after a week it was @#%@#%@#.


----------



## satyamy (Jul 16, 2007)

rediff.com - but very costly
ebay.in is good


----------



## janitha (Jul 16, 2007)

prasad_den said:
			
		

> Of course ebay.in.... However, not all sellers are reliable there.. Deal only with the powersellers or those who have greater than 95% positive ratings.. (Even here, check the feedback from customers.. most often sellers create aliases and give +ve ratings for themselves and boost their own bids.)



Yes, you are correct. But nowadays the number of items for sale is only a small fraction of what it used to be. What may be the reason?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 16, 2007)

I find Indian Shopping Sites dont have good way of payments and stuff is also expensive then Market Price. 

In US, the scenerio is entirely opposite


----------



## janitha (Jul 16, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> I find Indian Shopping Sites dont have good way of payments and stuff is also expensive then Market Price.
> 
> In US, the scenerio is entirely opposite



Regarding price you are correct but online payment on most sites is very easy and very often I got the ordered item on second or third day.


----------



## devilzdad (Jul 16, 2007)

thank u guys for ur replies......
All i wanna know is whether these sites deliver the genuine sealed pack or second hand stuff........ in futurebazaar the cost of ipod shuffle is around 3600 Rs but actual market price is 5600 Rs....... dats y i'm getting doubt.......
i heard dat in e-bay most of there goods are second hand stuff..... 
is it true??


----------



## janitha (Jul 16, 2007)

devilzdad said:
			
		

> thank u guys for ur replies......
> All i wanna know is whether these sites deliver the genuine sealed pack or second hand stuff........ in futurebazaar the cost of ipod shuffle is around 3600 Rs but actual market price is 5600 Rs....... dats y i'm getting doubt.......
> i heard dat in e-bay most of there goods are second hand stuff.....
> is it true??



Possibility is of course there. See the post of Prasad_Den. I had bought Vantec Fans, SE Car Charger etc. from ebay.in and they came in sealed packs and still working fine. But still be very cautious. (I never buy anything costly online, say > Rs.1000/-)
There are also items advertised as used.


----------



## xbonez (Jul 16, 2007)

customer service or indiaplaza.in is very gud. placed order for hp7 there


----------



## napster007 (Jul 16, 2007)

ya i've heard about it too


----------



## rohitran (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi,
I placed an order on the 26th of June 2007 for a Philips LCD TV Philips LCD TV - 26TA1600 on indiaplaza.in.

I have been calling the customer support number for the past 10 days. When I called for the first time the customer representative told me that he would call me back after knowing the status from the logistics team but there was no call after that from their side.  The next day when I called again I was said that the product is ready but as they have a problem with the logistics vendor it would be shipped the next day. As the product status was still ready to be shipped even after two days, I called the customer rep again and I was told the same thing this time assuring me that it would be shipped by same day evening. When the status of the order did not change even after two days I called them up again and this time I was said that the product is out of stock. The status of the order in my account still shows up as " *Ready to be shipped*" but the product is out of stock which is told to me everytime I call up the customer rep number for the past one week. Finally when I got to speak to the supervisor, I was said that the product is out of stock but promised me that the product would reach me by 17th July which never happened. When I called the customer support again and wanted to speak to the *Supervisor* *"Gautam* *R*." who promised me about the delivery, the customer rep tells me that he is busy and the product would reach me only on the 24th of July 2007 which is after one week. When I tell him that I would like to cancel the order, he agrees for it. I had to gift it to somebody on the 15th of July and this would be waste to me if it is delivered to me after 10 days. 


If you have understood the entire situation well, I would like to point out few bugs in the entire supply chain practice 


1. First of all if the product is not in the warehouse it should show as out of stock against the product online on the site which did not happen 

2. The Customer support team should give clear cut answers rather than making false promises to subside the situation for some time.

3. The status of the order should not be shown as * "ready to be shipped"* when it is "*out of stock"*
"

I don't think with such a kind of supply chain management system, the site should exist or the business should be working.  


My sincere advice would be not to use indiaplaza.in for shopping, please use other shopping sites like ebay.in


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 18, 2007)

Once I ordered Antec Speakers from a reputed seller on Ebay.in ... speakers worked fine for 2-3 months and then suddenly went kapoot. Can't trust online items much.


----------

